# 32bit libGL on 64 bit system



## sunion (Jul 9, 2012)

First of all, I am a arch linux user, and I want to try freebsd out. But theres a game I play that needs to work before I can change to freebsd.

The game is 32 bit so it requires the 32 bit versions of libgl and libglu.
I am using the proprietary nvidia driver(x11/nvidia-driver), but that seems to install only 64 bit versions, so is there a way to also install the 32 bit version?

It is probably a noob question, but I have zero experience with freebsd ports .

If someone can help me with this, I can finally move to freebsd. -- Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2012)

What game? Can't you install it from ports?


----------



## sunion (Jul 9, 2012)

Tibia, you can only install it from their site


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2012)

I see there's only a Linux version available. The entire Linux emulation is 32 bit. So I don't think you'll need anything special.


----------



## sunion (Jul 9, 2012)

Well after loading the linux module, and try to run the game it says:

```
./Tibia: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```
That is the same error you get if you try to execute it on linux without installing the 32 bit versions of libgl, libglu.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2012)

Install emulators/linux_base-f10. You probably also need graphics/linux-f10-dri.


----------



## sunion (Jul 9, 2012)

When I am back home, I will try that, thx.
But doesnt that install the mesa drivers, and not the nvidia driver?


----------



## sunion (Jul 9, 2012)

I did what you said, it works now. 

thanks SirDice


----------

